# I have what I have but what do I need.



## mstrunk2775 (Jan 4, 2012)

So the plan is to have my room functional again within a year. That year is almost here but I have pictures to show it's getting closer. 

You'll need to add the https in front of the weblink because I'm too new :innocent:
://picasaweb.google.com/105769015689356814881/BasementBuild?authkey=Gv1sRgCLOa-6fbp-aN7wE&gsessionid=g504uRyh-R2axlIg5Hn-rQ#

I'm starting my research for speakers so I think I'll list what I have and hope for recommendations for what I need. I'm basically open for any ideas so let me have it. :flex:
amp - Harmon Kardon AVR 240
2x Fronts - Paradigm studio 80
1x Center - Paradigm studio cc
1x Sub - Paradigm PS1200
2x Sony SS-B1000

I had considered some of the dipole surrounds but I didn't like how deep they are. Does anyone have experience with the axiom audio M3's and if they would be good for surrounds left/right and rears.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mstrunk2775 said:


> So the plan is to have my room functional again within a year. That year is almost here but I have pictures to show it's getting closer.
> 
> You'll need to add the https in front of the weblink because I'm too new :innocent:
> ://picasaweb.google.com/105769015689356814881/BasementBuild?authkey=Gv1sRgCLOa-6fbp-aN7wE&gsessionid=g504uRyh-R2axlIg5Hn-rQ#
> ...


Hello,
I especially like the Paradigm choice. You might want to consider the Onkyo TX-NR709/809 or Denon AVR-2311/3311 as they both offer Audyssey's stellar MultEQ XT RoomEQ. Also, I think the Onkyos have a bit stronger Amplifier Stages and also offer THX Post Processing. Welcome to HTS as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Only working on your room for a year? I won't show this thread to my wife, or she might question my ongoing theatre room project... more.

What do you listen to most? That might change recommendations people have for you. Also the size of your room and where the listening position is are criteria that are good to know.

Generally speaking, I like monopole speakers all around because surround music is a priority for me. If you're most interested in movies, you'll probably get some recommendations for dipoles and/or bipoles.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Is there something you don't like about your Paradigm Studio's? Are you looking to replace them all or just the Sony SS-B1000's? I think I'd likely recommend a pr. of Studio 20's or the Studio ADP-590 to replace the Sony's. 
I also agree with Jack, you may want to consider a new receiver with the latest surround formats and HDMI.


----------



## mstrunk2775 (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the Paradigms so I don't see changing that at all. For the surrounds I was hoping to stick around $250 max per speaker which puts the axiom audio M3 or M22 right in the ballpark. See as I've never had legit good surround speakers I'm trying to find that balance between awesome sounding but not to the point of overkill. I also usually look at these purchases as either buying super cheap to get by (see AVR240 and Sony speakers) or reaching for better quality where I'll be happy for a long time.

Thank you for the receiver suggestions. It'll probably be the final thing I purchase but I do think it'll be a necessity.

I play in a cover band so pretty much any generic song is fair game while practicing. But for me I like late 80's early 90's like Foo Fighters, G&R, Megadeth. I can see the room being split 50/50 though with movies I like and whatever my wife subjects me to :huh:


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

I suspect you'd be satisfied with either of those Axiom speakers. Axiom has a solid reputation and the speakers measured quite nicely in NRC's testing. How far from these speakers will you be sitting? If your seating position is close, that might make dipoles or bipoles preferred, to give you a diffuse rear soundfield instead of being able to pinpoint the speaker itself. I could be mistaken about this, so anybody feel free to comment!


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just picked up a pair of Niles 770fx dipoles on close-out at $380 for the pair. Google it, you'll find them. I love them.


----------



## mstrunk2775 (Jan 4, 2012)

I ended up ordering the axiom audio M3's for my surrounds. I wanted to try them out and then decide what to do for the rears. Now my question is how much difference does a separate amp make in driving the speakers. At the moment I can choose either getting a onkyo 709/809 or keeping my harmon kardon 240 which has preouts and buying a separate amp. Any suggestions. Currently I'd be leaning towards just replacing the receiver and sometime in the future possibly getting separate amps.


----------

